# Registration issues on press



## OtherTees (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking for some input regarding registration issue. We're printing on sportsman, 3 color job. 1 color flash, second color, flash and third color. We have the design registered perfectly but there's inconsistency when running the print. Let's say three shirts print perfectly and then suddenly 2 next ones are out of registry :/ On each rotation there are few shirts registered and few shirts misregistered.

Does someone had similiar problem? I'm thinking the problem might be shirts shrinkage due to flash cure, unleveled platens or mesh tension maybe? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

You should check to see if it's happening on the same pallets every time or on random pallets. 

If it's on the same pallets then there is an issue with the individual pallet or the pallet arm not being secured properly. 

If it is happening on random pallets then it is either a tack problem (watch the shirt as it separates from the screen to see if the screen is pulling it away from the pallet after the print) or your micro-registration system is not holding in place every time.

In my experience this is usually a tack issue. Make sure to preheat and make sure the t-shirt is sticking properly to the pallet (thicker inks and larger print areas will pull the shirt off of the pallet more than thinner inks and smaller print areas)


----------

